# Post Chemo Supplements?



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone have any info, experience on this???


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have any info, but yay for Bentley!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Congratulations Bentley! I have no experience with this but found this article that may be of some help:

Holistic Vets Explain: Natural Treatment Of Cancer In Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Go Bentley!!! You all must be so happy - such wonderful news! It's a joy to see good news, it seems we seldom hear the success stories.

I honestly would try looking for Golden Retriever Discussion Group or another large GOlden or canine cancer group or reach out to a holistic/integrative vet to get suggestions. 

The idea of immunity support and good gut bacteria support is the way I personally would go. My dog's breeder is very interested in natural supplements etc. and I've asked her for recommendations on what she suggests if I only did one or two things. Her top choice was a good probiotic (I use dogzymes max) and she is also very interested in Turmeric and mushroom complex. 

Something you might be interested in: I just was reading this article today and it's probably as applicable to dogs as it is to mice or people. https://arstechnica.com/science/201...ances-of-cancer-treatment-working/?comments=1


----------

